# la nostra mission



## _forumuser_

No, non ho dimenticato una e.  A quanto pare mission (come vision, peraltro) e' per alcuni preferibile al nostro missione nel contesto pubblicitario-aziendale. La mia domanda e': secondo voi il nostro missione non e' semanticamente assolutamente identico all'inglese mission? Se, come credo, la risposta e' si' quali ragioni ci sono dietro l'uso dell'inglese mission? Lo chiedo perche' sono rimasto sorpreso dal fatto che alcuni amici del forum IE pensano che mission abbia sfumature diverse da missione.


----------



## MünchnerFax

Ho spulciato il forum in cerca del thread in questione e me lo sono letto.

Francamente, sono intollerante nei confronti di _mission _e _vision_.
Questo *non* significa essere anglofobi e voler rinunciare a _mouse_ e _laptop_. Significa solo che, non me ne vogliano gli amici del settore, ritengo che l'uso di _mission_ e _vision_ al posto di vari equivalenti italiani (che so, _missione_, _strategia_, perché no _visione_, _linea di condotta_... cercate ciò che più vi piace: siete pubblicitari o no?  ) derivi dalla consueta fisima del ramo managerial-dirigenzial-pubblicitario di scrivere a tutti i costi le paroline inglesi nelle diapositive del Powerpoint da mostrare alla riunione. Pardon, _meeting._ Siamo sempre lì.
Il motivo per cui _mission_ sembra più pregnante, adatto e opportuno di _missione_ in questi contesti è solo perché quell'uditorio è normalmente costituito da altri individui dello stesso settore, che "sono tutti della stessa"  e danno quindi più valore al vocabolo inglese. Tant'è vero che se arrivassi io, che del settore non sono manco per niente, qualcuno mi dovrebbe spiegare cosa sarebbe in sostanza la _mission dell'azienda_.
Morale: se proprio non si può (non si vuole) rinunciare a mission e vision in nome della "terminologia tecnica", prego. Ma non mi si venga a dire che queste parole sono entrate nell'uso comune e sono ormai italiane, ancorché oriunde.
Scusate il pistolotto a quest'ora, non volevo.


----------



## _forumuser_

Ciao MF. Completamente d'accordo, come al solito. Aggiungerei anche che le cose si prendono in prestito quando uno non ce le ha. Ora, mission e vision, a meno che qualcuno non sia in grado di dimostrare il contrario, sono esatti equivalenti degli italiani missione e visione. Su che base allora viene difeso il loro uso?

P.S. Scusa se non ho dato il link. Pensavo non fosse indispensabile.


----------



## Saoul

Sono d'accordo con ciò che dite al 100%. 
Mi interessa molto la tua domanda FU: su che base allora viene difeso il loro uso? 
Credo che fondamentalmente sia una questione di finta professionalità. Spesso, tutti noi, in tutti gli svariati settori lavorativi a cui apparteniamo, vediamo un continuo uso di termini inglesi, usati come linguaggio settoriale per far capire all'interlocutore che "ne sappiamo". 

Personalmente reputo questo approccio abbastanza ridicolo, ma non posso che notare che si tratta di una mania dilagante.

Vuoi sembrare competente? Usa termini stranieri, anche quando esistono termini italiani calzanti e fruibili.

Il linguaggio settoriale fino a qualche anno fa era solo ed unicamente quell'insieme di termini che erano difficilmente fruibili da coloro i quali non facevano parte di quel settore, e comprensibile agli "adepti", ma comunque sempre termini italiani. 
Ora il linguaggio settoriale è diventato anche inglese. 
Lo si vede nella tecnologia, nella televisione, nella pubblicità... anzi scusate, nel marketing, in banca... ci sono veramente pochi settori refrattari a questo tipo di cambiamento. I notai e gli avvocati. Questi sono gli unici due professionisti che mi sovvengono, che oltre a non essersi adattati ad un cambiamento esterofilo della lingua, sono addirittura rimasti ad un uso della lingua ricercatissimo, arcaico e sicuramente molto più settoriale (per esigenza ovviamente) della lingua.

Dicevo, lo trovo ridicolo come atteggiamento perchè nel piccolo mondo utopico che c'è nella mia testolina, sono convinto che non sia questo il mezzo per esprimere la propria professionalità, e anche perchè spesso i termini vengono usati a sproposito. 

Gli esempi sono migliaia, si va da break even, a home banking, da target, a core business... insomma in alcuni casi l'immediatezza e la brevità dell'inglese rispetto all'italiano è forse un buon motivo per adottare quel termine (anche se mia nonna, non riuscirà mai a dire home banking nemmeno sotto minaccia), ma nei casi citati da te, io personalmente lo trovo... vorrei usare la parola stupido, ma siccome non è bello dirò... inutile.


----------



## Sicanius

E aggiungo che nella maggior parte della volte non sono nemmeno in grado di pronunciare queste parole inglesi correttamente, trovandosi nell'imbarazzante situazione di essere capiti solo dagli italiani... 

E poi penso che in certi casi l'accessibilità del significato sia più importante dell'immediatezza e della brevità dell'espressione inglese...  Usare "day hospital" invece di "ricovero giornaliero" negli ospedali, o "special care" invece di "assistenza speciale" negli aereoporti mi sembra una vera e propria discriminazione verso coloro che non sanno l'inglese... 
Il linguaggio settoriale è una cosa, ma il linguaggio della PUBBLICA amministrazione (o comunque il linguaggio usato in luoghi pubblici) è un'altra!

S.


----------



## _forumuser_

Saoul said:


> Credo che fondamentalmente sia una questione di finta professionalità. Spesso, tutti noi, in tutti gli svariati settori lavorativi a cui apparteniamo, vediamo un continuo uso di termini inglesi, usati come linguaggio settoriale per far capire all'interlocutore che "ne sappiamo".
> 
> Personalmente reputo questo approccio abbastanza ridicolo, ma non posso che notare che si tratta di una mania dilagante.
> 
> Vuoi sembrare competente? Usa termini stranieri, anche quando esistono termini italiani calzanti e fruibili.


 
Bel post Saoul, fai un'ottima sintesi della questione e ce ne dai una possibile spiegazione. Mission comunica appartenenza al gruppo dei competenti in materia. Pero', mi domando, c'e' ancora qualcuno che ci crede?

Venti anni fa, si dice che quando, in un imprecisato aeroporto del nord Italia, un viaggiatore sceso da un volo da Los Angeles estrasse un dischetto di plastica luminescente profferendo le parole compact disc, molti si siano inginocchiati e abbiano iniziato a pregare. L'anglismo* allora era una reliquia, che solo a nominarla gettava l'uditorio in un trance attonito e adorante. Oggi pero' che l'anglismo e' di rigore anche da mia nonna (ma la tua le fiscion in TV non se le guarda? ) io credo proprio che queste parole abbiano perso il loro potere ipnotico. Rimane solo il desiderio in chi le usa--ridicolo, diciamolo pure--di incantare chi ascolta con una parola.

* Ma e' proprio necessario dire anglicismo?


----------



## bubu7

_forumuser_ said:


> Bel *post* Saoul
> [...]
> Rimane solo il desiderio in chi le usa--ridicolo, diciamolo pure--di incantare chi ascolta con una parola.


Il mio intervento non è fuori tema, vero?


----------



## MünchnerFax

_forumuser_ said:


> Pero', mi domando, c'e' ancora qualcuno che ci crede?


Evidentemente.

E la misura di questo è data da quanto inglese è utilizzato in Italia nella pubblicità "di massa", negli slogan. Ancora solo fino a pochi anni fa, almeno era _tuttou intorno a teyyy_, la cavalla australiana cercava di pronunciare la nostra lingua. Ora è tristemente il contrario. Mi pare che siamo l'unico Paese a seguire questa strada, oltretutto avendo in media una mediocre padronanza delle lingue straniere.


----------



## _forumuser_

Sicanius said:


> E aggiungo che nella maggior parte della volte non sono nemmeno in grado di pronunciare queste parole inglesi correttamente, trovandosi nell'imbarazzante situazione di essere capiti solo dagli italiani...
> 
> E poi penso che in certi casi l'accessibilità del significato sia più importante dell'immediatezza e della brevità dell'espressione inglese... Usare "day hospital" invece di "ricovero giornaliero" negli ospedali, o "special care" invece di "assistenza speciale" negli aereoporti mi sembra una vera e propria discriminazione verso coloro che non sanno l'inglese...
> Il linguaggio settoriale è una cosa, ma il linguaggio della PUBBLICA amministrazione (o comunque il linguaggio usato in luoghi pubblici) è un'altra!
> 
> S.


 
Metti il dito sulla piaga. Dietro la corsa al vocabolo inusuale c'e' spesso la volonta' di distinguersi, di dividere chi sa da chi ignora. In questo thread pero' si discute specificamente di parole per cui esistono esatti equivalenti in italiano e per le quali dunque la mancanza di un termine adeguato non puo' essere addotta come ragione per usarle.


----------



## Saoul

_forumuser_ said:


> Bel post Saoul, fai un'ottima sintesi della questione e ce ne dai una possibile spiegazione. Mission comunica appartenenza al gruppo dei competenti in materia. Pero', mi domando, c'e' ancora qualcuno che ci crede?
> 
> Venti anni fa, si dice che molti, in un imprecisato aeroporto del nord Italia, quando un viaggiatore sceso da un volo da Los Angeles estrasse un dischetto di plastica luminescente profferendo le parole compact disc, si siano inginocchiati e abbiano iniziato a pregare. L'anglismo* allora era una reliquia, che solo a nominarla gettava l'uditorio in un trance attonito e adorante. Oggi pero' che l'anglismo e' di rigore anche da mia nonna (ma la tua le fiscion in TV non se le guarda? ) io credo proprio che queste parole abbiano perso il loro potere ipnotico. Rimane solo il desiderio in chi le usa--ridicolo, diciamolo pure--di incantare chi ascolta con una parola.
> 
> * Ma e' proprio necessario dire anglicismo?



Rispondo solo ed unicamente all'argomento principale del thread. Il Modereyegor che c'è in me, ti prega di aprire eventualmente un altro thread per l'altra domanda. 

Non credo sia una questione di fare in modo che il nostro interlocutore si prostri, o che ci guardi come se fossimo gli alieni di Incontri Ravvicinati del Terzo Tipo, ma solo una questione di "branco", come in tantissimi altri campi.
I pubblicitari usano tutti la stessa terminologia, infarcita di parole inglesi, perchè in questo modo sono più "pubblicitari". Un pubblicitario che non usa il termine "claim" non è un vero pubblicitario, o quanto meno rischia di non essere considerato tale. Sei più competente se sai usare le terminologie che usano gli altri. Sei più professionale se chiami qualcosa in un modo astruso e poco fruibile, perchè così i non addetti ai lavori, avranno bisogno di te per capirci qualcosa. Chi ha bisogno di farsi pubblicità, si perde nel mondo delle "impression", delle "vision" e delle "mission" proprio perchè non ha idea di cosa siano, e non è in grado di capirne totalmente il significato in quanto non addetto ai lavori e per questo motivo dovrà chiedere aiuto (e quindi pagare) un pubblicitario. 
Meno accessibile è un settore, più le persone che fanno parte di quel settore diventano indispensabili. E' un principio economico, e ricordiamoci che il "vil danaro" tira più di un carro di buoi. 

Alla base, scavando in fondo in fondo, credo che questo sia fondamentalmente il motivo per cui soprattutto in questo tipo di settori si sviluppi un linguaggio così specifico.

P.S. No bubu, non è fuori tema, ma è sicuramente borderline


----------



## _forumuser_

bubu7 said:


> Il mio intervento non è fuori tema, vero?


 
No, solo fuori luogo.


----------



## Jana337

_forumuser_ said:


> (ma la tua le fiscion in TV non se le guarda? )


Geniale! 


MünchnerFax said:


> Mi pare che siamo l'unico Paese a seguire questa strada (...)


Maddai! Sicuramente sai che per esempio in Germania succede lo stesso.


----------



## _forumuser_

Saoul said:


> ma solo una questione di "branco", come in tantissimi altri campi.
> I pubblicitari usano tutti la stessa terminologia, infarcita di parole inglesi, perchè in questo modo sono più "pubblicitari". Un pubblicitario che non usa il termine "claim" non è un vero pubblicitario, o quanto meno rischia di non essere considerato tale.


 
Credo che la solidarieta' all'interno del gruppo sia il motivo per cui anche chi in linea di principio vorrebbe non usare certi termini, finisce col farlo, _una volta che sono diventati la norma_. Pero' credo proprio che dietro la loro introduzione nel gergo del gruppo ci sia la volonta' di distinguersi da altri gruppi, da chi sta fuori.


----------



## bubu7

Saoul said:


> Alla base, scavando in fondo in fondo, credo che questo sia fondamentalmente il motivo per cui soprattutto in questo tipo di settori si sviluppi un linguaggio così specifico.


Penso che stai confondendo l'oscurità del linguaggio specialistico colla diffusione degli anglicismi.
Quest'ultimo mi sembra il tema della discussione.
Anche gl'inglesi hanno i loro settori specialistici col relativo linguaggio da iniziati, ma tutto in inglese.
Invece, in Italia, gli anglicismi sono diffusi anche tra la gente comune e per argomenti comuni.
L'origine di questa diffusione, a mio parere, è la nostra sudditanza tecnica, economica e politica nei confronti del mondo angloamericano che si nutre della nostra scarsa cultura generale e linguistica.


----------



## MünchnerFax

Jana337 said:


> Maddai! Sicuramente sai che per esempio in Germania succede lo stesso.


Per quanto riguarda gli slogan, molto meno che da noi. In Germania gli slogan pubblicitari sono quasi sempre in tedesco. In Italia invece il fenomeno sta raggiungendo dimensioni preoccupanti. Anche la semisconosciuta ditta di scaldabagni che fa pubblicità per radio ormai ricorre a frasi citrulle del tipo "_feeling at home_". 

Riguardo la terminologia tecnica (anche nel settore pubblicitario-manageriale, ma non solo), è vero che anche i tedeschi ogni tanto cedono alle sirene, ma in generale sono molto più inclini a usare una parola tedesca che a tirare per i capelli un'espressione inglese, laddove in italiano si usa direttamente l'espressione inglese senza sforzarsi di cercare l'italiano equivalente. Nel mio campo posso fare decine di esempi in questo senso, ma anche in quello managerial-dirigenziale, col quale ho pochi ma sufficienti contatti.
Però ora basta con gli off topic sulle mezze stagioni...


----------



## Saoul

_forumuser_ said:


> Credo che la solidarieta' all'interno del gruppo sia il motivo per cui anche chi in linea di principio vorrebbe non usare certi termini, finisce col farlo, _una volta che sono diventati la norma_. Pero' credo proprio che dietro la loro introduzione nel gergo del gruppo ci sia la volonta' di distinguersi da altri gruppi, da chi sta fuori.



Si probabilmente c'è anche questo. Anzi, sicuramente le componenti sono molteplici, bisogna solo a questo punto analizzare quale possono essere le motivazioni per adattarsi o per rifiutarsi di farlo.

Personalmente non amo usare termini stranieri per sostituire parole esistenti in italiano, ma mi trovo a farlo di continuo. Guarda solo quante volte al giorno scrivo thread o post. Il commento di bubu in questo senso è piuttosto utile al fine della nostra discussione.

Forse dovremmo provare a pensare che la parola "missione" ha un suo significato, ma che la parola "mission" ha un significato preciso, in quanto facente parte solo ed unicamente di quel campo.

Dipende tutto da come e quanto siamo disposti verso i cambiamenti della nostra lingua. Possiamo considerarli un arricchimento, o un impoverimento, dipende proprio dal nostro modo di essere. 

Al solito, forse un equilibrio tra le due cose è la soluzione migliore. Usare i termini stranieri, ma con un minimo di intelligenza, cercando di non esagerare, ma nemmeno tornando al tempo del Benito in cui in maniera assolutamente stupida, ignorante, refrattaria, irrispettosa e arrogante si rifiutava qualsiasi tipo di prestito linguistico.



> Penso che stai confondendo l'oscurità del linguaggio specialistico colla diffusione degli anglicismi.
> Quest'ultimo mi sembra il tema della discussione.
> Anche gl'inglesi hanno i loro settori specialistici col relativo linguaggio da iniziati, ma tutto in inglese.
> Invece, in Italia, gli anglicismi sono diffusi anche tra la gente comune e per argomenti comuni.
> L'origine di questa diffusione, a mio parere, è la nostra sudditanza tecnica, economica e politica nei confronti del mondo angloamericano che si nutre della nostra scarsa cultura generale e linguistica.



No, bubu, non credo. Il discorso è partito da "mission" e "vision" e ho portato esempi che esulano dall'uso di anglicismi nella vita di tutti i giorni. In questo senso la mia analisi è assolutamente mirata solo a quegli usi che sono tipici di un settore e che oggi come oggi sono spesse volte inglesi. 

Il discorso di sudditanza psico-economica nei confronti dei nostri amici d'oltreoceano è invece forse più inerente alla massaia di Voghera che dice Fiction o MassMIDIA, o che ha rovesciato l'olio sul TOP della cucina.


----------



## _forumuser_

Saoul said:


> Al solito, forse un equilibrio tra le due cose è la soluzione migliore. Usare i termini stranieri, ma con un minimo di intelligenza, cercando di non esagerare, ma nemmeno tornando al tempo del Benito in cui in maniera assolutamente stupida, ignorante, refrattaria, irrispettosa e arrogante si rifiutava qualsiasi tipo di prestito linguistico.



Come non essere d'accordo. Comunque ripeto, ho aperto un nuovo thread per parlare solo di prestiti per cui esistono equivalenti esatti nella lingua italiana. Post (contributo scritto ad una pubblicazione online), ad esempio, e' un esempio di parola per cui non esiste un equivalente italiano. Una parola in realta' non esisteva nemmeno in inglese, ma anziche' importare un prestito hanno inventato di sana pianta un sostantivo. Una cosa tipo "spedito" da "spedire".

Quello che francamente mi scoccia dei prestiti "superflui" e' l'implicita accusa di inadeguatezza e imprecisione che si fa alle parole italiane a cui viene preferito il termine inglese. Si ritiene erroneamente che missione e visione, nel caso che discutiamo, abbiano significati religiosi o comunque fuorvianti che i termini inglesi non hanno e invece ce li hanno eccome. Il termine inglese suona piu' preciso e specifico al contesto in cui si usa solo perche' chi lo importa ha una conoscenza limitata della lingua inglese. Se uno conoscesse altri usi di mission e vision in inglese riderebbe dell'inglese esattamente come ride degl'italiani missione e visione nel contesto del marketing. Non so se mi spiego.


----------



## Saoul

_forumuser_ said:


> Quello che francamente mi scoccia dei prestiti "superflui" e' l'implicita accusa di inadeguatezza e imprecisione che si fa alle parole italiane a cui viene preferito il termine inglese. Si ritiene erroneamente che missione e visione, nel caso che discutiamo, abbiano significati religiosi o comunque fuorvianti che i termini inglesi non hanno e invece ce li hanno eccome. Il termine inglese suona piu' preciso e specifico al contesto in cui si usa solo perche' chi lo importa ha una conoscenza limitata della lingua inglese. Se uno conoscesse altri usi di mission e vision in inglese riderebbe dell'inglese esattamente come ride degl'italiani missione e visione nel contesto del marketing. Non so se mi spiego.



Ti spieghi benissimo, FU, ma mi sembra che tu la prenda troppo sul personale. 
No dai, battute a parte, sinceramente credo che la gente non si interroghi nemmeno sul motivo per cui opta per mission anzichè per missione.
Il tuo è un discorso da linguista, che fa attenzione ai motivi e alle economie di una lingua, ed è assolutamente valido e condivisibile, ma non tutti si preoccupano di una questione di questo tipo. Studiano su testi che riportano il termine mission, lavorano in ambienti dove viene usato il termine mission, vengono "briffati" (oh mio Dio! L'ho scritto veramente?) da gente che usa il termine mission, e non possono che non usare quel termine, perchè li renderà più sicuri, più omologati a quel settore. 
La nostra è una discussione puramente linguistica, dal punto di vista condivisibile, ma non condiviso, di gente che ama la lingua e che ne parla una seconda più o meno bene e che quindi ha modo di fare un raffronto tra le due lingue. 
Per il 99% invece degli utilizzatori del termine vision/mission/aggiungi a tuo piacimento un termine inglese utilizzato in italiano, questa possibilità di raffronto non esiste, pertanto saranno ovviamente portati a pensare che quel termine sia più corretto. 

Ciò che a noi sembra importante, non lo è necessariamente per gli altri.


----------



## bubu7

Saoul said:


> Forse dovremmo provare a pensare che la parola "missione" ha un suo significato, ma che la parola "mission" ha un significato preciso, in quanto facente parte solo ed unicamente di quel campo.


Giusto. Ma dovremmo anche pensare perché gl'inglesi non hanno sentito la necessità d'inventare un neologismo ma si sono contentati di ampliare lo spettro semantico del loro _mission_ mentre a noi non c'è neanche passato per la mente (non è proprio vero perché molti adottano il traducente) di fare lo stesso con _missione_.



Saoul said:


> In questo senso la mia analisi è assolutamente mirata solo a quegli usi che sono tipici di un settore e che oggi come oggi sono spesse volte inglesi.
> 
> Il discorso di sudditanza psico-economica nei confronti dei nostri amici d'oltreoceano è invece forse più inerente alla massaia di Voghera che dice Fiction o MassMIDIA, o che ha rovesciato l'olio sul TOP della cucina.


Secondo me, la causa dell'adozione del forestierismo nei due casi è la stessa: nei settori tecnico-specialistici noi siamo sudditi, per nostra negligenza, dei nostri amici americani. Lo stesso vale per altri ambiti culturali.
Se gli americani diffondono il _computer_ è naturale che ne inventino e diffondano la nomenclatura.
La nostra pochezza economica e culturale c'impedisce di sviluppare tecnologia che potremmo denominare in italiano e limita la nostra capacità di adottare traducenti per i termini che ci giungono da oltreoceano.



			
				forumuser said:
			
		

> Post (contributo scritto ad una pubblicazione online), ad esempio, e' un esempio di parola per cui non esiste un equivalente italiano.


Certo che esiste. _Intervento_, _messaggio_ sono degli ottimi traducenti. Come s'è avuta l'estensione semantica del termine inglese in quella lingua così si può avere l'estensione semantica di termini di significato corrispondente nella nostra.


----------



## Saoul

bubu7 said:


> Secondo me, la causa dell'adozione del forestierismo nei due casi è la stessa: nei settori tecnico-specialistici noi siamo sudditi, per nostra negligenza, dei nostri amici americani. Lo stesso vale per altri ambiti culturali.
> Se gli americani diffondono il _computer_ è naturale che ne inventino e diffondano la nomenclatura.
> La nostra pochezza economica e culturale c'impedisce di sviluppare tecnologia che potremmo denominare in italiano e limita la nostra capacità di adottare traducenti per i termini che ci giungono da oltreoceano.



Valutazione molto fredda e dura. Mi sembra di percepire un'idea di questo tipo:

loro bravi perchè usano la loro lingua, noi cattivi/ignoranti perchè usiamo la loro. 

La mia idea invece è:

negli Stati Uniti ed in Inghilterra solo una piccola percentuale di persone studia una lingua straniera e chi lo fa lo sceglie per passione, non perchè i percorsi di studio lo portino a doverlo fare. 
In Italia il percorso didattico normale prevede l'apprendimento di una lingua straniera. Soprassediamo un secondo sul fatto che questo sia adeguato o meno, ma credo che sia un segnale importante che non mi fa pensare a pochezza culturale ma ad apertura verso il nuovo, non a sudditanza ma a disposizione verso l'altro. Sarò un po' tenero in questa mia valutazione, ma trovo molto più "culturalmente povero" il non imparare e il chiudersi nel proprio "guscio linguistico" che non aprirsi a qualcosa di nuovo. 

PERSONALISSIMO PUNTO DI VISTA!


----------



## _forumuser_

Saoul said:


> Ti spieghi benissimo, FU, ma mi sembra che tu la prenda troppo sul personale.
> No dai, battute a parte, sinceramente credo che la gente non si interroghi nemmeno sul motivo per cui opta per mission anzichè per missione.
> Il tuo è un discorso da linguista, che fa attenzione ai motivi e alle economie di una lingua, ed è assolutamente valido e condivisibile, ma non tutti si preoccupano di una questione di questo tipo. Studiano su testi che riportano il termine mission, lavorano in ambienti dove viene usato il termine mission, vengono "briffati" (oh mio Dio! L'ho scritto veramente?) da gente che usa il termine mission, e non possono che non usare quel termine, perchè li renderà più sicuri, più omologati a quel settore.
> La nostra è una discussione puramente linguistica, dal punto di vista condivisibile, ma non condiviso, di gente che ama la lingua e che ne parla una seconda più o meno bene e che quindi ha modo di fare un raffronto tra le due lingue.
> Per il 99% invece degli utilizzatori del termine vision/mission/aggiungi a tuo piacimento un termine inglese utilizzato in italiano, questa possibilità di raffronto non esiste, pertanto saranno ovviamente portati a pensare che quel termine sia più corretto.
> 
> Ciò che a noi sembra importante, non lo è necessariamente per gli altri.



Il "non so se mi spiego" voleva significare: non credo di riuscire a spiegarmi bene, scusa.


----------



## bubu7

Saoul said:


> Valutazione molto fredda e dura. Mi sembra di percepire un'idea di questo tipo:
> 
> loro bravi perchè usano la loro lingua, noi cattivi/ignoranti perchè usiamo la loro.


No, caro Saoul, l'idea è: loro bravi perché, in un modo o nell'altro, spendono una discreta percentuale del PIL per la ricerca e la promozione culturale; noi cattivi/ignoranti perché, in Europa, siamo il fanalino di coda nelle stesse voci.

L'uso o in non uso della lingua è, a mio parere, una conseguenza diretta dell'idea precedente.


----------



## MünchnerFax

Questo però non è esatto pensando a quelle nazioni che spendono e spandono in ricerca e sono all'avanguardia in vari settori come e più degli Stati Uniti (e qui vi ho risparmiato _leader_  ), ma, non essendo anglofone, l'inglese se lo imparano eccome. E le pubblicazioni da parte di ricercatori di queste nazioni sono invariabilmente in inglese. L'uso dell'inglese come lingua veicolare è _anche_, ma non _solo_, dovuto a questa causa.


----------



## _forumuser_

bubu7 said:


> Certo che esiste. _Intervento_, _messaggio_ sono degli ottimi traducenti. Come s'è avuta l'estensione semantica del termine inglese in quella lingua così si può avere l'estensione semantica di termini di significato corrispondente nella nostra.



Ma no Bubu, intendevo equivalenti esatti. La mancanza di corrispondenti esatti e' proprio una delle ragioni che motivano l'adozione del prestito.


----------



## bubu7

forumuser said:
			
		

> Ma no Bubu, intendevo equivalenti esatti. La mancanza di corrispondenti esatti e' proprio una delle ragioni che motivano l'adozione del prestito.


 
Non capisco bene cosa intendi per equivalenti esatti.
Noi abbiamo dei termini (_messaggio_, _intervento_) che, con poca fatica, possono estendere il loro significato per ricoprire lo spazio semantico aperto dalla nuova tecnologia. La stessa cosa che ha fatto l'inglese.
Vuoi forse dire che _mission_ è l'equivalente esatto di _missione_? Cioè il termine italiano ha tutti i significati del corrispondente termine inglese?
Oppure che ha semplicemente la stessa radice, la stessa derivazione etimologica?
Oserei dire che le corrispondenze perfette, dell'insieme di significati e contemporaneamente di forme fra termini di due lingue diverse, sono praticamente inesistenti. 




			
				MünchnerFax said:
			
		

> L'uso dell'inglese come lingua veicolare è _anche_, ma non _solo_, dovuto a questa causa.


A quale causa, MF? Non ho capito.
Stai dicendo che l'inglese si parla perché le pubblicazioni sono in inglese?
Non sarà che le pubblicazioni sono in inglese perché questa è la lingua della cultura dominante? Altrimenti perché sarebbe stato scelto l'inglese?

Sul resto del tuo intervento sono perplesso: se una cultura è all'avanguardia finisce per imporre (senza che sia necessario ricorrere alla forza) il suo linguaggio. È sempre accaduto così, nella Storia.


----------



## MünchnerFax

Mi riferivo a quella che tu hai citato come causa diretta: la quantità di investimenti in ricerca e promozione culturale in percentuale di PIL, e che secondo me non è la sola causa, e neppure così diretta.



bubu7 said:


> Se una cultura è all'avanguardia finisce per imporre (senza che sia necessario ricorrere alla forza) il suo linguaggio. È sempre accaduto così, nella Storia.


E chi lo nega? Ma qui non stiamo parlando del perché l'inglese sia la lingua veicolare, ma del perché gli italiani, in vari settori, adorino infilare la parolina inglese nel loro discorso. Ribadisco ciò che ho detto: altre nazioni occidentali non anglofone, e che quindi hanno anch'esse un rapporto di dipendenza storico-culturale, ma non tecnologica (ecco perché quella causa non è l'unica e forse nemmeno quella determinante) dagli Stati Uniti, non soffrono di questo fenomeno in maniera così estesa, e in certi casi non ne soffrono punto.

Secondo me il problema è da ricercare in noi stessi, più che negli Stati Uniti.


----------



## _forumuser_

bubu7 said:


> Vuoi forse dire che _mission_ è l'equivalente esatto di _missione_?


 
Si' e' quello che cerco di dire dall'inizio del thread:

Mission > missione
post > intervento

Io credo che la differenza sia evidente. Per questo mission e' meno accettabile di post come prestito. Per ora mi interessa discutere dei prestiti che ho definito "superflui".


----------



## bubu7

MünchnerFax said:


> Secondo me il problema è da ricercare in noi stessi, più che negli Stati Uniti.


Completamente d'accordo. 



			
				forumuser said:
			
		

> bubu7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vuoi forse dire che _mission_ è l'equivalente esatto di _missione_?
> 
> 
> 
> Si' e' quello che cerco di dire dall'inizio del thread:
> 
> Mission > missione
> post > intervento
> 
> Io credo che la differenza sia evidente.
Click to expand...

 
_Mission_ in italiano significa (GRADIT): "obiettivo primario di un'organizzazione, di una società".
Nessuna delle accezioni della parola italiana _missione_, registrata nel vocabolario, ricopre questo significato (GRADIT).
Il forestierismo si può definire _inutile_ solo in quanto possiamo estendere il significato del termine italiano fino a ricoprire l'area semantica attualmente ricoperta dall'anglicismo. 

Analogamente _post_ significa (riprendo la tua definizione): "contributo scritto ad una pubblicazione online".
Non esiste una parola di struttura italiana, registrata nel vocabolario, che riporta questo significato.
Anche in questo caso il forestierismo si potrebbe definire _inutile_ perché possiamo estendere il significato di termini italiani (_messaggio_, _intervento_) fino a ricoprire l'area semantica attualmente ricoperta dall'anglicismo.

A me sembra che non vi sia molta differenza tra i due casi.


----------



## Angel.Aura

Ciao a tutti,
Vorrei spendere una parola per dire ad alta voce quanto non mi piaccia l'uso di _mission_ al posto di missione e di _vision_ al posto di visione, proprio perché i termini italiani mi sembrano perfettamente comprensibili, significativi, pregnanti e sostituibili a quelli inglesi.
Mi sono data la regola, ogni volta che scrivo qualcosa, specialmente per lavoro, di riportare ogni termine straniero evidenziandolo con il carattere corsivo italico, così da rendermi conto io stessa quante volte ho peccato. 
Ho scoperto che funziona! Cerco di peccare sempre meno... 
Poi vorrei chiedervi come mai non spostiamo questo bell'argomento di conversazione sul forum culturale.
Cari saluti,
A.A.


----------



## Sicanius

Angel.Aura said:


> Ciao a tutti,
> Vorrei spendere una parola per dire ad alta voce quanto non mi piaccia l'uso di _mission_ al posto di missione e di _vision_ al posto di visione, proprio perché i termini italiani mi sembrano perfettamente comprensibili, significativi, pregnanti e sostituibili a quelli inglesi.
> Mi sono data la regola, ogni volta che scrivo qualcosa, specialmente per lavoro, di riportare ogni termine straniero evidenziandolo con il carattere corsivo italico, così da rendermi conto io stessa quante volte ho peccato.
> Ho scoperto che funziona! Cerco di peccare sempre meno...
> Poi vorrei chiedervi come mai non spostiamo questo bell'argomento di conversazione sul forum culturale.
> Cari saluti,
> A.A.



Sottoscrivo!

typo = refuso


----------



## giovannino

Sono del tutto d'accordo con quello che hanno scritto _fu_, Saoul e MF e anch'io non trovo giustificabile l'uso che si fa di "mission" e "vision", ma, a giudicare da questa frase che ho appena letto nel forum Italiano-Inglese:



> Mi è capitato di sentirlo urlare qualche volta nei corridoi delle nostre agenzie pubblicitarie a Milano da parte degli account verso i loro assistant account!


 
è una battaglia senza speranza


----------



## Nokta Ombro

Aggiungo un aneddoto divertente.

Non so se vi ricordate che qualche anno fa il Ministero della Salute voleva sostituire il vecchio libretto sanitario con la cosiddetta "Sanity Card". I benpenstanti del Ministero credevano probabilmente di fare una cosa intelligente e professionale traducendo "Sanità" nell'italianissimo senso di "salute fisica" con "Sanity" nell'inglesissimo senso di "Sanità mentale".

Non so poi che fine abbia fatto l'idea della "Sanity Card" probabilmente qualcuno di intelligente ha messo in dubbio la "sanity" dei benpensanti del ministero.
Mah, 

Non sono stato molto politically-correct, ma in fondo ne valeva la pena. Dopo il coffe-break delle 3.15 è tempo di dormire mi sa


----------



## bubu7

_forumuser_ said:


> Mi spiace, Bubu, ma se ti ostini a non voler vedere una differenza palese io non so cosa dirti. Tra l'altro, ti faccio notare che non hai ancora condiviso con noi cosa pensi dell'uso di mission e vision in italiano.


 
Caro forumuser, ho cercato di spiegare perché tra i due esempi vi sono più punti in comune che differenze. Il problema, secondo me, è l'adozione massiccia di prestiti integrali in italiano e non il fatto che i traducenti siano più o meno simili graficamente o abbiano la stessa radice etimologica.
Sull'uso dei prestiti integrali sono convinto che essi vadano adoperati con parsimonia e, a seconda dei contesti, sostituiti con opportuni traducenti. Non sono un integralista ma sarà difficile trovare nei miei interventi termini come _post_ o _thread_ mentre adotto senza problemi termini come _standard_ e _computer_.

Nello specifico la tua domanda iniziale era: "secondo voi il nostro missione non e' semanticamente assolutamente identico all'inglese mission?".

La risposta non mia, ma di uno dei più importanti e moderni dizionari è: no, non è semanticamente identico. Penso che questa risposta sia più importante della mia personale posizione che comunque coincide con quella del lessicografo.

L'ulteriore domanda è: "Si può comunque sostituire questo prestito integrale?".

La mia risposta è: sì, quasi sempre, tenendo conto del contesto sociolinguistico in cui stiamo operando (interlocutori, obiettivi, mezzo di comunicazione, ecc.), *ampliando* il campo semantico del termine _missione_ oppure usando altri termini italiani o locuzioni che ne rendono in maniera più perspicua il significato.


----------



## bubu7

_forumuser_ said:


> Una definizione di mission relativa solo al contesto aziendale e' un'invenzione di noi italiani...


È proprio questo il punto.
Quando un prestito integrale viene adottato in una lingua esso modifica la propria ampiezza semantica. Hai detto una cosa giustissima affermando che questa definizione è una nostra invenzione. Più che una credenza infondata è uno dei presupposti a cui sottostanno la quasi totalità dei prestiti in tutte le lingue. Questo è noto a qualsiasi studioso dell'argomento.

Noto inoltre, con piacere, che un altro dizionario più recente, il Devoto-Oli 2007, riporta l'estensione semantica di _missione _nell'accezione che c'interessa: "Scopo principale dell’attività di un’azienda o di un gruppo di lavoro al suo interno".

Il fatto che si tratti di un ampliamento semantico (influenzato dal termine inglese) è dimostrato dall'assenza dell'accezione nei vocabolari meno recenti.


----------



## _forumuser_

In che senso e' proprio questo il punto? Missione e' esattamente equivalente a mission. Il significato ""Scopo principale dell’attività di un’azienda o di un gruppo di lavoro al suo interno" e' immaginario. Mission significa solo scopo/obiettivo. Missione non gli e' equivalente perche' il significato e' stato ampliato fino a significare "scopo principale di un'azienda". E' equivalente perche' mission non ha mai significato tutto questo, ma solo missione. Stiamo dicendo due cose ben diverse, no?


----------



## bubu7

Mi dispiace, caro forumuser, ma non riesco ad essere più chiaro di così.
_Mission,_ in italiano, non è equivalente a scopo/obiettivo. Non posso dire: "*_la mia mission_ [invece di dire _obiettivo_, _scopo_]_ è di farti capire questo concetto..._". A differenza che nell'inglese il prestito integrale ha, in italiano, un ambito d'uso ristretto.
Credo comunque di aver espresso in maniera sufficientemente chiara ed estesa la mia opinione. Lascio volentieri agli altri forumisti lo spazio per poter intervenire.


----------



## _forumuser_

bubu7 said:


> _Mission,_ *in italiano*, non è equivalente a scopo/obiettivo.


 
E no, caro Bubu. Qui si parlava della corrispondenza tra l'inglese mission e l'italiano missione, non di un fantomatico "italiano" mission. Cito le tue parole:



bubu7 said:


> Vuoi forse dire che _mission_ è l'equivalente esatto di _missione_? Cioè il termine italiano ha tutti i significati del *corrispondente termine inglese*?


 
Si', intendevo dire proprio questo: mission (inglese) e missione (italiano) sono identici. Quindi il prestito non ha ragione di esistere.


----------

